# wolf or coyote?



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

i say its a regular coyote my buddy thinks its a wolf. we need to settle this  thanks


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Neither. It is a box with a red x.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

looks like a rare strain of red x cougars!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Here's what you do to post a photo.

Go to the photo in your gallery and click on it.

The photo will come up enlarged.

Look under the photo for: *Forum Image Code.*

Highlight the entire code and copy it.

Go to the thread and paste the URL from the Forum Image Code directly onto the dialog box where you type your message. Type your comment either above or below the URL.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)




----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I vote wolf.


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Wolf


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

I would say Husky or coydog...

Clyde


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Without knowing where this photo was taken I would say Husky or Wolf.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I'd say it's a Wolf. To me it looks too big to be a Yote.

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got a pretty good photo editing program so I tried to clean it up a bit. Isn't much better but I was able to crop it and adjust the levels a little bit. Couldn't get it much sharper though.










John


----------



## Coyotecazador (Feb 2, 2009)

Definitely not a coyote. Tail would be pointing down as opposed to out and up like in the picture. Might be a wolf, might be a husky. Either way, it's a good looking dog.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks like my friend's Siberian. I vote Husky.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Husky...


Mike


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Definatly NOT a yote..I vote for someones husky dog that got loose...


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

coloration would cancel out yote.

first guess would be husky.
second would be young wolf.

probaly a husky,definetly not a yote.not even close.


----------



## BUSTA'YOTE (Aug 26, 2003)

Husky!


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Bowser headed home for some kibble. C-man


----------



## lang49 (Aug 1, 2005)

Domestic dog. 

Coyotes are 2/3 legs, 1/3 body, which this image doesn't seem to be consistent with. Yet, it doesn't look large enough to be a wolf.


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

husky


----------



## bigdogx71 (Oct 30, 2009)

dog


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

There is a pic of a 150# wolf in this article [great article by the way]. 
http://biggameoutdoors.tonteam.com/four_wheels_and_a_droptine
Not sure if it is legit but there are pics of a 200 pound wolf all over the internet as well.


----------



## wackadoefoundation (Nov 27, 2009)

looks like a wolf


----------



## blacklight (Nov 28, 2009)

not a coyote or a wolf, i think its a husky as others say.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Husky or husky cross. The curved tail is a sure sign of a domestic dog.

ATB


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

husky, definitly not a yote, and I don't think its a wolf. I vote a husky chasin some deer around.


----------



## ramitupurs84 (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw something similar in Saginaw County on opener. It was 387 yards out with the range finder, I put the scope on it as it was crossing the lane between fields. When I pulled it up in the scope, I the back half of it. Same exact tail. It was way to big to be a coyote even at that distance. The next day I saw a coyote at half the distance, it had the straight tail and different coloration.

Call me crazy, I've seen coyotes in the same area-never saw the what I saw on opener.


----------



## ozziesstang (Nov 29, 2009)

Having not seen too many wolves in my day...but my guess is a dog or a mixed dog wolve thingy.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Where was the cam picture from? If it is a wolf it looks to be 2-3 years old?


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> Where was the cam picture from? If it is a wolf it looks to be 2-3 years old?


Just wanted to say that your location status cracks me up:lol:


Not that I'm any authority on these things but would add that if I saw that thing in the deep woods where no domestic dog has any chance of surviving against wolves....my guess in that case would be obvious.


----------



## walleyetime (Apr 21, 2008)

i would say dog


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Raf,

Where was the picture taken? That needs to be answered.... FRANK


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

I was hunting near curran and some old timers said they saw a wolf and the dnrcame out and confirmed it i thought they were crazy


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

My inlaws property that I hunt, a 10 to 20 acre divided parcel subdivision northeast of M65 and M72, between Glennie and Curan has a *few *locals that swear there is cougar and wolf in the area. I always thought they were suffering from too long of winters. After that picture, I will be apologizing to them the next time I see them. Regardless of what it is, dog or wolf, my guess would be it is hunting the area like one of the same. 

I am gonna keep this post to myself and not share with the wife. It is hard enough getting 7 kids under 14 to tent camp with all the coyotes and bobcat yippin and screaming throughout the night. I have a home near the Detroit zoo and don't have half the night time noises here like I do at the north property. Thanks for the info.


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

Husky


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

IrishHillsGriffin said:


> I was hunting near curran and some old timers said they saw a wolf and the dnrcame out and confirmed it i thought they were crazy


the DNR has only confirmed one wolf in the LP, near millersburg, never in alcona county.

and Yes, Most of the old timers in curran are crazy. 
(I cant belive you fell for that story,,,)


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I love these threads that say identify this when the picture looks like someone wiped their mother nature with...lol It's a Long Haired Chiwawa on roids!!!...l
Here is a great chart that that describes the visual and physical differences...I tried to paste without success...


----------



## gundog1 (Jul 21, 2009)

yepper its a wolf nice pic.


----------



## fishunter9160 (Aug 7, 2006)

This year I have been hunting a spot in Perrysburg Ohio, and I saw a HUGE yote there, way bigger that I thought they could get.:SHOCKED:


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Someone loose Husky


----------



## Titan34 (Dec 7, 2009)

Looks like my brothers Husky.


----------

